# Hornady FPB?



## Killer Kyle (Feb 25, 2016)

Just wondering if anybody on here has had any experience with Hornady FPB bullets. I have known for a while that they were out there. I read that bore constriction is a VERY important element when shooting these things. They have a slight flare at the base, and from what I read, some people can get them to load as easily as a power belt, and some cannot get them to load at all with all their strength pushing the ramrod. That is an interesting dynamic. I purchased a pack tonight to mess around with. I just shot a hog with power belts last weekend. They did fine in dropping the hog where it stood, but I got no exit wound, and the massive expansion ruined an entire Boston Butt. I would like something with more controlled expansion, and from research, these rounds seem to be far superior in that department. 
I'm wondering if any of you out there have any experience with them. If so, was your experience good or bad? Reason? What rifle are you shooting? I'm going to give these a go real soon, and will report back with a full detail of my results with pictures if warranted. Thanks for your opinions guys and gals!


----------



## TJay (Feb 26, 2016)

I bought a pack a couple of weeks ago myself but haven't had a chance to get to the range.  Hopefully the next pretty day I'll get down there and give them a run through.  I've read the same about them being difficult to load in certain muzzleloaders.  I have a TC Omega and and it doesn't seem to be as big a problem with the Omega but time will tell.  I'll try and post the results when I get a chance to shoot.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 26, 2016)

I use the 350 grain FPB in my New England Firearms Huntsman, loads with no problem.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 27, 2016)

35 Whelen said:


> I use the 350 grain FPB in my New England Firearms Huntsman, loads with no problem.



That's good to know! Wish I had one of those Huntsman! Those are cool guns. I hope to own one some day!


----------



## Bigbosshen (Feb 27, 2016)

No need to change nothing better than a "Power Belt" Thats what's wrong with a lot of hunters. They think they have to change all the time. How many times have you changed bows?? Probably to many.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 27, 2016)

Bigbosshen said:


> No need to change nothing better than a "Power Belt" Thats what's wrong with a lot of hunters. They think they have to change all the time. How many times have you changed bows?? Probably to many.



Never changed. Still hunting with the first bow I ever bought. Also still hunting with the same high powered rifle I ever bought. Have you never switched bullets?


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 28, 2016)

Never used the FPBs but have had good luck with Hornady 240 grain XTPs. Have killed a bear and several deer with them and they expanded perfectly. First deer I shot with them had to take an angling away quartering shot which I dont like, but I was out of meat. Shot for the far shoulder, bullet penetrated through paunch,lung and shoulder, found it pushing out the hide perfectly mushroomed. I personally dont care if I dont have an exit wound Id rather the bullet expend its energy inside the critter. Im sure it would have exited on a broadside shot in fact it has on most everything Ive shot with it.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 2, 2016)

I will check out Hornady.
They are my go to brand for my Rem 700SS 30.06 as many deer will attest to!

Next time in Cabelas i will pick up some Hornady ML bullets. It is just the plastic sabot looks a bit long vs. my PowerBelts


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 3, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> I will check out Hornady.
> They are my go to brand for my Rem 700SS 30.06 as many deer will attest to!
> 
> Next time in Cabelas i will pick up some Hornady ML bullets. It is just the plastic sabot looks a bit long vs. my PowerBelts



The Hornady FPB is not a sabot and no plastic skirt.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 3, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> I will check out Hornady.
> They are my go to brand for my Rem 700SS 30.06 as many deer will attest to!
> 
> Next time in Cabelas i will pick up some Hornady ML bullets. It is just the plastic sabot looks a bit long vs. my PowerBelts



Yep, the Hornady FPB's are full bore connicals. Sabots are accurate and effective. They can pack a whallop on some game. For some reason, I really just don't like the thought of using them. I don't know where that disposition comes from. Its really oxymoradic. I am new to muzzle loading,so I really have no right to even have formed an opinion about anything. I initially feel like using sabots is too far removed from the art of muzzle loading. Seems a little too high tech and modern. But then again, I am shooting an inline ML with a synthetic stock and a scope. That's contradictory. I think I bought the setup I have because cash was limited and it was an economical way to be introduced to the sport and process. As time progresses, I can see myself buying more into the traditional style with side locks and cast lead bullets. 
Until time passes and I decide whether or not to delve further into BP shooting, I will just be content with shooting full bore modern connicals. Feels a bit more muzzleloader-y to me. Probably a stupid mentality, I know. It even sounds stupid to me. It just...is what it is.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 4, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> Yep, the Hornady FPB's are full bore connicals. Sabots are accurate and effective. They can pack a whallop on some game. For some reason, I really just don't like the thought of using them. I don't know where that disposition comes from. Its really oxymoradic. I am new to muzzle loading,so I really have no right to even have formed an opinion about anything. I initially feel like using sabots is too far removed from the art of muzzle loading. Seems a little too high tech and modern. But then again, I am shooting an inline ML with a synthetic stock and a scope. That's contradictory. I think I bought the setup I have because cash was limited and it was an economical way to be introduced to the sport and process. As time progresses, I can see myself buying more into the traditional style with side locks and cast lead bullets.
> Until time passes and I decide whether or not to delve further into BP shooting, I will just be content with shooting full bore modern connicals. Feels a bit more muzzleloader-y to me. Probably a stupid mentality, I know. It even sounds stupid to me. It just...is what it is.



Not stupid at all, full bore conicals were used in the War Between the States with deadly results!


----------



## TJay (Mar 4, 2016)

Another little tidbit of information about sabots; they are not legal in all states.  So if you get a hankerin' to take advantage of the ML elk season in Colorado you will have to find something that doesn't utilize a sabot.  The FPB would be a good choice and the No Excuses conical is also a real thumper.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 4, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> Yep, the Hornady FPB's are full bore connicals. Sabots are accurate and effective. They can pack a whallop on some game. For some reason, I really just don't like the thought of using them. I don't know where that disposition comes from. Its really oxymoradic. I am new to muzzle loading,so I really have no right to even have formed an opinion about anything. I initially feel like using sabots is too far removed from the art of muzzle loading. Seems a little too high tech and modern. But then again, I am shooting an inline ML with a synthetic stock and a scope. That's contradictory. I think I bought the setup I have because cash was limited and it was an economical way to be introduced to the sport and process. As time progresses, I can see myself buying more into the traditional style with side locks and cast lead bullets.
> Until time passes and I decide whether or not to delve further into BP shooting, I will just be content with shooting full bore modern connicals. Feels a bit more muzzleloader-y to me. Probably a stupid mentality, I know. It even sounds stupid to me. It just...is what it is.



I had never shot a sabot until I bought this Traditions used, it came with a lot of accessories and several boxes of sabot bullets. Tried them out and they shoot really well with great results. They can be kind of hard to load after several shots without cleaning. I came up shooting a patched round ball, killed my second and third bucks with  them in .45 cal. plus several does. Third buck was a nice 8 off Blue Ridge w.m.a. I cant focus on iron sights anymore hence the Traditions. If youre using a scope and a synthetic stock already I dont think you d be hurting anything using a sabot but its none of my business.


----------



## TJay (Mar 18, 2016)

Finally got to the range today to trial the Hornady 300gr FPB.  My TC Omega did not like them.  I was shooting 100 grains of Blackhorn 209 and Winchester 209 primers.  They loaded easy enough but they were pretty much all over the place.  Other muzzleloaders have great stories to tell with this bullet but my Omega not so much.


----------

